# how do i get started?



## Mezei (Feb 21, 2008)

hi
im 17 and ive been wanting to start my own business in some kind of construction. ive taken my far share of business classes in high school so far. a couple of months now ive been thinking about owning my own excavating company. my problem is i dont know how to get started. i know i am way to young to be starting my own business nor have any experiance. how do i get started?

after reading alot on here. it seems that the schools for excavating arent worth the paper the deploma is printed on and the only real way to get started is to get working for someone for a while.

how do i do this. looking in the help wanted sections of local newspappers the ad for help for excavating companys dont exsit. do i just go down the yellow pages calling companys and tell my story and see if they would need any help?

once i do get some experiance how do i get going to starting my own company? will the questions i have now be answered after the experiance comes? like what equipment will i need, how do i get business, do i start doing it doing it on the side or do i do it full time, what i need to do to be legal with the goverment, what kind of insurance i need, ect ect

i also have my all my school paid for up till i am 23 because my parents are devorce and my dad has to pay for it. and i would like to take advantage of it while its free and i can always fall back on my education incase owning my own business dosnt work out. but i dont know what i want to go to school for. 

thanks so much already and thanks for any help or advice you can give me


----------



## ElIngeniero (Feb 7, 2008)

If you are capable of attending an accredited University and have anyone else pay for it--do it. No matter what happens with you, your company, etc, you can likely have something to fall back on in that situation.

If you are extremely dedicated to construction, I would go with a civil engineering technology degree or a construction management type degree. Look for jobs as an estimator/Project Manager with some of the more established companies. Imitate what they do, how they operate, where their efficiencies AND weaknesses lie, etc. Ask a LOT of questions. When you have the financing/credit to do so, begin work on the sides. Understand this is a mean, rough business but if you can accept the abuse, it can be lucrative and fulfilling. However, if you're looking to get rich quick--this is not the industry :no:.

Good luck to ya!


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Get a education before you enter the construction field.


----------



## TMatt142 (Apr 28, 2006)

get your education, work summers in construction. Depending on where you are you could go as far as even joining a local union if you so chose. I will say this...WORK in this business first.....watch and learn, listen to the experienced workers. Maybe after a few years you may even decide it isn't the business for you....The pay can be good, but you definitely work for it. Always ask questions, and never complain about the job you are asked to do. Good luck.


----------



## Mezei (Feb 21, 2008)

how do i get a job working for a company during the summer? do i just call around and ask if the would need extra help?


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

be a man.....ask your mother in law for the money!


----------



## Blas (Jan 29, 2008)

Ah to be seventeen again, football, wrestling, track, girls, Be seventeen and enjoy it it only happens once. The best way to get into this business is people you know ask around the world is smaller than you think. Go and look eyeball to eyeball with potential employers. Go to their shops and offices put in your resume by physically handing to another human being not by fax. You can go down to the nearest union hall and ask for a list of excavators and utility companies. Work summers and get a construction management or civil enginerding(not a typo) degree. Best way is start as laborer because that is the only thing you have to offer right now a strong back and willingness to work and learn. GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Blas (Jan 29, 2008)

TMatt142 said:


> get your education, work summers in construction. Depending on where you are you could go as far as even joining a local union if you so chose. I will say this...WORK in this business first.....watch and learn, listen to the experienced workers. Maybe after a few years you may even decide it isn't the business for you....The pay can be good, but you definitely work for it. Always ask questions, and never complain about the job you are asked to do. Good luck.


This is a smart man I would listen to his advice.:notworthy


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Blas said:


> Ah to be seventeen again, football, wrestling, track, girls


What events did you compete in in track?? I did the 110m HH, 300m IH, triple jump and I anchored our 4x400m team. My best was the hurdles. I still hold the school record for the 110's. In college I did the 110 HH and the 400 IH, then I got a knee injury and it was downhill from there.


----------



## DEAD_ONConst (Feb 5, 2008)

*How to start?*

My best suggestion is to drive around town and scope out job sites where excavating/soil prep work is being done. Walk onto the site, and being MINDFUL and RESPECTFUL, ask to speak to a foreman or the Owner and approach him/her with your desires and interests. Inform him of your Formal education and experience, or lack there of in the field.

Don't expect to be given a job or even be put in a machine! You are going to have to do a lot of grunt work from the get go. You aren't going to make a lot of dough, either, at least from the get go. If you are dedicated and diligent, the CO WILL notice you and if he has his salts about him, will recognize it and come to you! All you need to do is ask intelligent questions and do what you are asked! I say "asked", because NO GOOD business owner will "issue orders" or "command" you, unless you are a slacker or idiot. I have dealt with my share of both! He will also recognize that you are "Green" and will EXPLICITLY explain what he needs done, what it should look like when your are finished and compliment you on a job well done. Over time, as you get more proficient, the compliments turn into "I need to get 'Joe' on this because he knows "You" know what he wants and needs to be done! Congrats and Welcome to "The Trades"!:clap:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Mezei said:


> ..... how do i get started?
> 
> 
> i also have my all my school paid for up till i am 23 because my parents are devorce and my dad has to pay for it. and i would like to take advantage of it while its free and i can always fall back on my education incase owning my own business dosnt work out. but i dont know what i want to go to school for.


Get as much education as you can, while you can. put off owning a business and get the schooling out of the way. Work Summers if you can find something in construction.

Who knows, you could be right around the corner from one of these guys on the forum, and they might take you under their wing.

My kid brother put himself through college by painting houses during the Summer.

Education is key, you can never know too much. 
I know plenty of guys who wish they had more schooling/education, but I have never meet someone who wishes they had less. :smartass:


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Jul 10, 2006)

education education education education education oh yea learn spanish whille getting your education:thumbsup:


----------



## Blas (Jan 29, 2008)

rino1494 said:


> What events did you compete in in track?? I did the 110m HH, 300m IH, triple jump and I anchored our 4x400m team. My best was the hurdles. I still hold the school record for the 110's. In college I did the 110 HH and the 400 IH, then I got a knee injury and it was downhill from there.


 
Track was fun but I wasn't that serious about it. It was something the football coaches forced us to do to stay in shape in the off season also this is when I put weight back on from wrestling for football. But I did pole vaulting 10'4" Highest, Discuss and weight man relay races. I was smaller than all the weight man so I would smoke them in the relay races. I blew up my knee wrestling senior year rehabbed it but still bothers me sometimes. I was going to wrestle in college but my knee injury put me in the keg Olympics instead. :w00t::w00t:


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

*If I were 17, knowing what I know now...*
*I'd have a stack of college apps in front of me for an engineering degree, along with financial aid forms and a list of possible grants.*
*For the time it takes to do a backbreaking apprenticeship, the painful & expensive learning curve of self employment and constant adversity and competition in the world of contracting...time is MUCH better served in college.*
*If I had an engineering degree, I could still easily be doing what I do now if thats what I wanted.*
*I could also be working for 6 figures for a company that does things I can't go near as a plumber.*
*Options are nice.*


----------



## bobcaygeonjon (Aug 30, 2007)

If you have your education paid for until you are 23 the I would definately get educated and maybe work summers/weekend. BTW Running your own business is not fun. I only do it for 2 reasons; 1, the money 2, I'm a lousey employee.
Seriously please stay at college/uni


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Mezei,

Everyone has given you advice from where they look at the world. I can agree with all of it to fit someone’s circumstance. It all comes down to how you look at the world from where you are standing. Who are you Mezei? 
Are you?
A good student? Or not? 
Athletic? Or not? 
A leader? Or not? 
A reader? Or not?
Mechanical? Or not?
Etc…….
Etc…….

You state?
“im 17 and ive been wanting to start my own business in some kind of construction. ive taken my far share of business classes in high school so far. a couple of months now ive been thinking about owning my own excavating company.”

Why construction? 
Do you like being out doors? Do you like working with your hands? Do you just like an “idea” of what you think construction is? Anyone in your family in construction? How close have you ever been to “construction? Do you want to guide a crew of men to accomplish a task ?

Why excavating?
Have you ever run any equipment? Do you spend a lot of time outdoors? Do you
mind getting really dirty? Does it bother you to walk around with oil or grease soaked into your clothes? Do you want to jump in a hole calf deep in mud and persevere over adverse conditions using most every muscle you have?

Why do you want to own your own business?
What advantage does owning have over being an employee for you now? In 10 years? Do you want to be the person in the office taking calls, selling jobs and making deals to buy some new equipment?

This is what I would like to know to be able to tell you how to get started on a certain path.

Have you ever had a summer job before? 

Are there excavating companies close by you? Ones that have decent looking trucks and equipment?

Gee I didn’t realize I had gone on so long


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

denick said:


> Mezei,................................,..................
> 
> Gee I didn’t realize I had gone on so long


Holy Cow, Nick! I hope you/we have'nt scared him away.


----------



## Mezei (Feb 21, 2008)

*A good student?* grades mostly Cs and some Bs. school after high school will happen but i cant see my self or dont know if i will have the oppertunity to go (because of grades) to a university 
*Athletic?* yes play foot football and all the working out in the off season 
*A leader?* not as much as i would like to be.
*A reader?* only when i am into what i am getting out of the reading or want to lerand what i am getting out of it. 
*Mechanical?* yeah

*Why construction?* ive always been into it. maybe just cause i am a boy. i could be wrong but construction seems to be one feild were you can start you own business slowly and grow. i like to build things. *Do you like being out doors?* yes *Do you like working with your hands? *yes i have taken apart and put back together every mower i have. just to give a exaple. *Do you just like an “idea” of what you think construction is?* since i know no better yes i do like the idea. *Anyone in your family in construction?* no my dad is a doctor and my mom is a nurse and the rest of the family lives on the east coast. *How close have you ever been to “construction?* not enough to know the difference of liking the "idea" of construction and what it really is. *Do you want to guide a crew of men to accomplish a task ? *if i knew what i was doing and the opportunity arose, yes.

 
*Why excavating?* hmm. from what i have heard the house market is just about going to fall on its face. excavating seems alot more flexable on what kind of jobs you can do. excavating also dosnt seem to be as saturated with different companys that building companys seem to be.
*Have you ever run any equipment? *no *Do you spend a lot of time outdoors? *yes idk how to prove it though *Do you
mind getting really dirty?* not at all. *Does it bother you to walk around with oil or grease soaked into your clothes? *no if i have a reason to be. *Do you want to jump in a hole calf deep in mud and persevere over adverse conditions using most every muscle you have? *i wouldnt think any one wants to, but when you have to get something done then you have no other choice. dose it bother me if i am in a job where i will be in the situations where i have to? no

*Why do you want to own your own business? *you are not capped on what you can and cant do. you get to call the shots. something to show acheivment.
*What advantage does owning have over being an employee for you now?* none at the moment. i have no experiance or training.* In 10 years? Do you want to be the person in the office taking calls, selling jobs and making deals to buy some new equipment? *i like to gather information and using all that information to get something done. being the one in charge of a project seems to be more or less what i want to do. and if that means i am doing the digging as well if i had my own small company so be it.

This is what I would like to know to be able to tell you how to get started on a certain path.

*Have you ever had a summer job before? *Not really, just a job in a general store. since its very flexible on when i have to work. and summer i usally dont have to much time with football camps, summer school weight lifting. 

*Are there excavating companies close by you?* yes *Ones that have decent looking trucks and equipment? *yes


i tried to answer that as honest as i could. *thank you all so much everyone.* i have tried to talk to my guidance counselor at the high school but they couldnt tell me anything.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

i'm VERY impressed with nick's line of questioning...and even MORE impressed w/your answers. i'll give you a few suggestions if you're opening to listening to them. get your grades up, get a college DEGREE in something...when my son "who is now 29........graduated from h.s., he immediately wanted to come to work in the company. i told him to bring me back a degree in something, then we'd talk. education gives you options, AND tools that are very applicable to the const. industry. and also allows you other venues of employment should you decide being a contractor isn't for you down the road. many here will tell you that the courses in h.s. you now think a waste of time have been very beneficial. like english comp. you need to be able to prepare proposals to your customers that give some credance to your ability to perform the service. speech class? after you submit that proposal, they may call you in to ask you specifics about it. you need to be able to present yourself well....all your math classes? critical!! you need to be able to calculate job quantities, estimate time on job, etc. h.s. level bookkeeping class would even be beneficial. 

my son went on and got his b.s. in const. management and for the most part is taking over the day to day operations of the company. he's good with people, good with paperwork, very fussy "to the point of being a touch anal"...about his finished product.

i would suggest....get your grades up to get into college, work for a contractor the summer months. don't feel degraded if at first you're the grunt. everybody starts somewhere...pay attention, listen, and when you feel capable, confident, ask to do something on the next level. i wish you well!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ElIngeniero (Feb 7, 2008)

If you're truly interested in construction--I would suggest getting a part-time position over the summer to at least get some experience before heading off to college. While in college, try to maintain a part-time job as well so you can see the application of what you're doing. As a 'civil enginerding' graduate, I can tell you that oftentimes you get so caught up in the academia that you fail to realize how it relates to industry. So goes the adage "In theory, theory and practice are the same. In Practice, they're different". I'm only 23 so I'm still learning the extent of this myself.

I'll give you my background and you can take it for what it's worth. I've grown up around construction as my father is the owner of the company. At 12 I was greasing/fueling all the equipment EVERY day. I hated it after a while but enjoyed the 5 minutes I was able to 'drive' the machines around the sites. I began running an old D5 dozer at 13 throughout the summers while keeping up the maintenance job. While I'm definitely not the best equipment operator, I can get a job done. When the time came to goto college, I decided Civil Engineering was the best choice for me as it gives me more options if heavy construction doesn't work out. I know that a lot of illegals are dramatically driving down the cost of work so...in my thinking, a civil engineering degree is harder to affect than a construction management degree. I was still able to take a number of construction management classes as electives. I'll say this though, if you KNOW that all you really want to do is dedicate yourself to construction, then the easier and perhaps more suitable degree would definitely be construction management. 

Consider those options now but don't fret--either degree is very good to have.

Besides, you don't want to miss out on the greatest 4 years of your life arty::jester::w00t::thumbup:.


----------



## Mezei (Feb 21, 2008)

yeah your right! its justs another option i guess. but im not even 18 yet to get a missouri only cdl.


----------



## Mezei (Feb 21, 2008)

* h*II have a question on a job appliction and i have a question and i dont no what to put. ive taken business classes and computer classes. should i put thoses down or should i leave it blank. heres the question.

*SKILLS AND QUALIFICATIONS: *Summarize any special training, skills, licenses, or equipment usage that may qualify you as being able to perform job-related functions in the position for which you are applying. On a scale of 1-10 rate yourself on each:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I would certainly include those classes on an application.

And probably more important, I would want to see such things from an applicant.

Fill out the 1-10 things as best you can.....I hate filling those out.

No one believes me when I mark all 10's.:laughing:


----------



## Mezei (Feb 21, 2008)

sorry its for a larger excavating co. in the area midwest excavating and trenching. i turned in the appication yesterday so im crossing my fingers.:whistling


----------



## Mezei (Feb 21, 2008)

I just wanted to follow up since my last post. That summer I got to work for a man acting as his own contractor. I got exposed to many different aspects of construction including trenching, excavating, concrete, form work, framing and much more. I absolutely loved it and couldn’t think of a betting better person to learn from.

Since my experience that summer went so well I decided to listen to everyone’s advice on here and wanted to go to school for construction management. I decided my best bet would be to attend the local community college and earn an associate’s degree and then transfer. Before starting at the community college I contacted the advisor of the university I wanted to go to and got a list of all the classes I could take at the community college that would transfer. That helped a lot. Last spring I applied and got accepted to the university and graduated the community college as well. 

This fall is my first semester at Central Missouri University and I love it. The semester is almost over and is my best semester in school yet. Since graduating high school my grades have continued to rise with each semester. So far I’ve taken Intro to construction management and plans and specs. Next semester (spring) all my classes will be construction. I’m loading up on classes a little in order to graduate in the spring of 2013.

I am so glad I found this site way back then. Thank you so much to everyone that gave me your .02 and actually took me serious. If it wasn’t for you guys I probably wouldn’t have even known about the CM route. Nor know where I would be right now. 

What I am focusing on now is trying to find an internship for the summer. It is required for degree. I want to stay local if possible and with a smaller company instead of the Black and Veatch and JE Dunns of the world. 

THANK YOU


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

:clap::clap::clap::clap::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: congrats man!!!


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Good to hear that you are doing well. Stick with it. :thumbsup:


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Congrats !!!

Now you owe us $100 each. No free estimates here.


----------



## jmacd (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow, what a great story.

Congrats! Set your goals high and find a way to achieve them.:thumbup:


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks for coming back for the update.

Speaking as my Father, Get a double major in Civil Engineering, do not graduate College with out a specific skill.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Mezei said:


> I just wanted to follow up since my last post. That summer I got to work for a man acting as his own contractor. I got exposed to many different aspects of construction including trenching, excavating, concrete, form work, framing and much more. I absolutely loved it and couldn’t think of a betting better person to learn from.
> 
> Since my experience that summer went so well I decided to listen to everyone’s advice on here and wanted to go to school for construction management. I decided my best bet would be to attend the local community college and earn an associate’s degree and then transfer. Before starting at the community college I contacted the advisor of the university I wanted to go to and got a list of all the classes I could take at the community college that would transfer. That helped a lot. Last spring I applied and got accepted to the university and graduated the community college as well.
> 
> ...


This is a great opportunity to learn from a larger company.


----------



## SlumberJack (Jun 18, 2009)

jhark123 said:


> Thanks for coming back for the update.
> 
> Speaking as my Father, Get a double major in Civil Engineering, do not graduate College with out a specific skill.


Jhark123 is right on... sounds like the Civil Engineering route would be an excellent choice for you considering your goals.

I wasn't around for your initial post but from looking back on it I'm very happy for you.

Don't hesitate to come back with any additional questions for some feedback. I do more cost estimating and project management than the actual field work so any pertinent questions feel free to post or PM me.


----------



## KMR (Apr 19, 2011)

I needed to read that.

I'm finishing my 4th out of a 5 yr degree program for cons management, and I'll graduate the same year too. I can feel for this kid and all that he's had to do with the networking and earning your stripes, you know the whole becoming a builder not just a laborer. 

And I'll admit i lurk the heck out of this website just reading and laughing, mostly laughing, and with my final year coming I'm getting my last internships lined up and a few companies that want follow up interviews after my graduation. 

So far I've done tons of grunt work hand digging trenching forming laying block pulling big friggin wires, residential commercial, and a very unique water slide on an island even, and more work in barns than I can think of, haha.

So i guess my weird off trailed tangents are to thank you mezei, and to all you weird and helpful guys, and gals.


----------



## Mezei (Feb 21, 2008)

Just wanted to give a update!

I walked last spring and graduated last August after completing a required internship. I graduated from the University of Central Missouri with a B.S. degree in construction management. After a scary time of not knowing if I would ever get hired, it happed! IT REALLY REALLY HAPPENED!!!!

I was offered a position with Crossland Heavy Contractors as a field engineer. I am currently in my second week of work and I absolutely love it. I was fortunate to get in on the building of a 35 mgd water pump station with 7.5 million gal underground reservoir. The project is just starting so a lot of dirt work. Exactly what I wanted way back when. 

If any of the original guys the helped me way back when I originally posted this thread, I cant thank you enough. 

Thank you!


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

Congrats. Good to see a guy go about it in the way you did. I see lots of young guys just jump into construction out of high school when they could get a 2/4 year degree in const. management/ engineering . They don't realize their mistake until they have 20 years in and haven't advanced. College isn't for everybody but it definitely helps.


----------



## Robinson1 (Mar 14, 2014)

Nevermind, hit submit before I read the entire thread.


----------



## Robinson1 (Mar 14, 2014)

......


----------



## The_Laborer (Apr 25, 2014)

IMHO get into an Apprenticeship. You are at the age I had started in the industry, look at Job Corps for the training in construction trades, some of the finest tradesmen/craftsmen I've met came out of that program.

Get into a UNION Apprenticeship, you'll get a much better/more rounded education than you would with a non-union gig. 5 years of being non union, I have learned more in several weeks of union apprenticeship than I ever did in five years working for non-union contractors.


----------



## The_Laborer (Apr 25, 2014)

Colleges and Universities in my state have degree programs for those who complete state approved apprenticeship programs. 

Including two step construction management programs as well. I hope all the best for you if you can afford to go to school full time and work part-time/in summers, go for it.

Ironically, I have met more tradesmen in the field with degrees than I have without degrees. Something to consider. 

Civil Engineering if you want structural/earthworks/Water Works or Mechanical Engineering if you want HVAC, Electrical, or Plumbing design type gigs.

Civil Engineers are by far the most multi-disciplined. But they will never be involved with designing fire suppression, water supply, drain waste and vent, HVAC, or electrical subsystems in a facility or structure. 

If I had a choice, I'd go Civil Engineer for the tunneling, bridge, and more structural projects. Civil Engineers also get jobs as construction managers as well. 

Either way, you can't go wrong with it bro.


----------

